# Any Clearo 3 owners?



## Nospheratu (24/8/20)

Recently purchased a Clearo 3 when the site opened up for orders and it's more or less the same as the Clearo 2 with regards to the vaping experience (it does use the same Clearo 2 coils). 

Problem is according to the manual the LED's on the smart button is throwing short circuit error when the battery is depleted. Charges fine, vapes fine until battery runs out, then the 20% and 100% LED's flash alternatively.

What it should be doing according to the manual is flashing the 20% LED to indicate low voltage just like the Clearo 2 and other Twisp devices with the smart button.

Any Clearo 3 owners here that can confirm the same?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Hi there.

Sorry to hear you are experiencing this issue.
- How long have you had the device?
- When did it start exhibiting this behaviour?
- Is it doing it consistently? And with more than one atomizer head/coil?
- What is the batch code of your device (serial number on bottom of battery).

Aside form the cosmetic upgrade, we focussed on making the experience more premium by use of premium materials such as the aluminium and solid aluminium mouthpiece - which does improve the flavour and vape experience - and allowing for a faster and more convenient top fill design. But we didn't change much else or the coil, because they are so good already. Why mess with a great thing?


----------



## Nospheratu (24/8/20)

Hi Mic,

- I ordered on Monday and received it on midday on Friday, 24th August 2020. So about 3 days now.
- From the time I started using it.
- Yes consistent behavior since I started using the device. I haven't changed coils yet as I'm still using the one that came in the starter kit. As I mentioned it works fine until the battery is depleted. If I charge it up again it vapes fine with no error LED status until the battery is low. I can even vape for quite a while on the 20% indicator until I assume the battery is depleted then the lights flash with the short circuit error sequence.

I am really enjoying the device apart from the above issue, although there's a bit more maintenance during refilling as you have to clean the mouthpiece, top cap insert and refill area as there's always what appears to be condensate from the vapour present. The device is always upright so I don't think it's leaking.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Nospheratu said:


> Hi Mic,
> 
> - I ordered on Monday and received it on midday on Friday, 24th August 2020. So about 3 days now.
> - From the time I started using it.
> ...


Ok ...
1] Change the coil and see if the behaviour persists.
2] Please can you quote me the 6-digit number on the bottom of your battery, it is where the twisp logo is.
3] Not sure if you have the correct hang of it, but you are supposed to be able to unscrew, open/close the tank without having to touch the top cap insert - this just stays in the mouthpiece. So just grab the mouthpiece and unscrew till open, the top cap insert stays in the mouthpiece. Then to close just screw it back on, by only handling the outer mouthpiece. So while there is always going to be condensation with a metal mouthpiece, it should not need to be cleaned every time you open and close the tank. When you screw the cap on, keep turning until the top cap insert is engaged and continue turning until tight, Then swivel the mouthpiece back so it is aligned with your button. Note it is not necessary to pop off the mouthpiece first and then unscrew the top cap with your fingers. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Please send me that 6-digit code, tho.


----------



## Nospheratu (24/8/20)

- I'll change the coil during the course of the day and let you know the outcome.
- Code: 19100671
- Makes perfect sense. I figured that's the way to use it but I was trying to troubleshoot a bubbling sound when vaping after the first refill and I saw the condensate in the mouthpiece. Cleaning it didn't help but the bubbling sound went away after a few draws though. I always tighten the top cap insert with the mouthpiece and swivel back as mentioned.

Any feedback regarding the liquid/condensate on the top of the tank/bottom of the top insert cap (black gasket bit)?


----------



## Nospheratu (24/8/20)

Update: Same behaviour with a new coil. 20% and 100% battery LED's alternate flashing when battery is depleted.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Nospheratu said:


> - I'll change the coil during the course of the day and let you know the outcome.
> - Code: 19100671
> - Makes perfect sense. I figured that's the way to use it but I was trying to troubleshoot a bubbling sound when vaping after the first refill and I saw the condensate in the mouthpiece. Cleaning it didn't help but the bubbling sound went away after a few draws though. I always tighten the top cap insert with the mouthpiece and swivel back as mentioned.
> 
> Any feedback regarding the liquid/condensate on the top of the tank/bottom of the top insert cap (black gasket bit)?



Ok, the gurgling/bubbling sound at the coil is due to the coil being flooded. To avoid this:

1] Draw properly on the device for at least 2-3 seconds. Little puffs or short button presses don't allow for enough of the liquid in the wick to be evaporated - resulting in an accumulation of too much liquid on the coil, then you et the gurgling sound.
2] Make sure that all the seals are in place and that the tank is properly sealed and screwed together. If any air can get into the tank, then the liquid will continue to wick down to the coil.
3] Make sure that there are no cracks in the tank, cracks let air in (see above).
4] When you open your tank to refill, close it again as soon as possible. Be quick. If left open too long, a lot of liquid can flood the coil.
5] To fix, you can pull off the mouthpiece and leave the tank top in place to seal the tank. Then grip firmly with some tissue paper over the to of the device and flick the device pointing down to the ground, hard. This should force any liquid accumulated in the coil head and chimney out on to the tissue paper. Do not blow down into the device as this will force liquid into the small air chambers and could cause clogging eventually, affecting your airflow. The replace the mouthpiece and take a few long drags all the while pressing the button, to evaporate the excess liquid. It should come right quite quickly.

With regards to the condensation above the tank and inside the mouthpiece:

1] Do not worry about it too much. If there is no liquid being drawn into your mouth then it's fine.
2] If it builds up to such degree that it overcomes the liquid traps built in, then just take off the metal mouthpiece and rinse it under running water.
3] Replace it and you're good to go.

Let me know how you progress with the new coil.

M!c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nospheratu (24/8/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Ok, the gurgling/bubbling sound at the coil is due to the coil being flooded. To avoid this:
> 
> 1] Draw properly on the device for at least 2-3 seconds. Little puffs or short button presses don't allow for enough of the liquid in the wick to be evaporated - resulting in an accumulation of too much liquid on the coil, then you et the gurgling sound.
> 2] Make sure that all the seals are in place and that the tank is properly sealed and screwed together. If any air can get into the tank, then the liquid will continue to wick down to the coil.
> ...



Thanks Mic, very informative post. I think I'm guilty of number 4, left the tank open too long. But since the gurgling sound went away after a few drags I don't think a lot of liquid went in the coil.

I think I posted the feedback about the new coil as you were typing out that mothersize post  There's no difference with the new coil. Only thing I can think of is that the battery shorts when reaching empty?

Thanks again for that wealth of information, number 5 is particularly something I haven't tried before even with my Clearo 2.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Nospheratu said:


> Thanks Mic, very informative post. I think I'm guilty of number 4, left the tank open too long. But since the gurgling sound went away after a few drags I don't think a lot of liquid went in the coil.
> 
> I think I posted the feedback about the new coil as you were typing out that mothersize post  There's no difference with the new coil. Only thing I can think of is that the battery shorts when reaching empty?
> 
> Thanks again for that wealth of information, number 5 is particularly something I haven't tried before even with my Clearo 2.



 ... no problem.
Good news is the solution to your problem is very simple. Just take your Clearo 3 to your nearest Twisp store and ask them to replace it under warranty. The device should not be doing what it's doing. I am guessing there is problem with the electronics. Preferably take it there in the condition that allows you to replicate the error in from of the staff - and don't forget your slip. You can quote this conversation, with me (Mic Lazzari - Head of Product Design), *and they will replace it with a new device - 6 month warranty, baby! *

Remember prevent flooding as much as possible / don't blow liquid down into your device / make sure the coil is firmly screwed in and that all other components are firmly screwed together (not overtightened!!! just finger-tight) and keep the top of the battery, under the coil dry and clean. This will avoid any liquids having a chance to get into your battery and causing problems - and you should get a long life out of your device.

Regards,
M!c

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nospheratu (24/8/20)

Thanks for confirming Mic, will pay my local store a visit soon


----------



## Nospheratu (26/8/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> ... no problem.
> Good news is the solution to your problem is very simple. Just take your Clearo 3 to your nearest Twisp store and ask them to replace it under warranty. The device should not be doing what it's doing. I am guessing there is problem with the electronics. Preferably take it there in the condition that allows you to replicate the error in from of the staff - and don't forget your slip. You can quote this conversation, with me (Mic Lazzari - Head of Product Design), *and they will replace it with a new device - 6 month warranty, baby! *
> 
> Remember prevent flooding as much as possible / don't blow liquid down into your device / make sure the coil is firmly screwed in and that all other components are firmly screwed together (not overtightened!!! just finger-tight) and keep the top of the battery, under the coil dry and clean. This will avoid any liquids having a chance to get into your battery and causing problems - and you should get a long life out of your device.
> ...



Update: Visited the Centurion Mall store today and and spoke to Matthew. He didn't want to replace the whole device as advised, I did show him your post, but he did replace the battery.

I couldn't really test it there since the battery comes precharged and this only occurs when the battery is low/depleted but the bad news is the new battery is exhibiting the same behavior 

This battery number is 19100637 my original battery was 19100671. Is it possible its part of the same batch?


----------



## Slick (26/8/20)

Nospheratu said:


> Update: Visited the Centurion Mall store today and and spoke to Matthew. He didn't want to replace the whole device as advised, I did show him your post, but he did replace the battery.
> 
> I couldn't really test it there since the battery comes precharged and this only occurs when the battery is low/depleted but the bad news is the new battery is exhibiting the same behavior
> 
> This battery number is 19100637 my original battery was 19100671. Is it possible its part of the same batch?


I would be pi#@&$ if after showing him the message from the head designer,he still didn't replace the entire device,if it was me,il make sure he delivers it to me personally,they should understand that customers can't run up and down trying to get what they paid for,if you got it for free then it was a different story

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Nospheratu (27/8/20)

Slick said:


> I would be pi#@&$ if after showing him the message from the head designer,he still didn't replace the entire device,if it was me,il make sure he delivers it to me personally,they should understand that customers can't run up and down trying to get what they paid for,if you got it for free then it was a different story



I agree, I have to make another trip there to complain about the new battery. Even then, if they give me a new device or another battery it's going to be precharged and I have to go through a few tanks of juice before the battery is low to find out if it's from the same faulty batch and exhibiting the same behaviour... if it does then it means another trip to the store.

Matthew at the Centurion store didn't seem to put much weight into Mic's statements. Either he didn't know who Mic was or didn't believe the post and was just following procedure. I don't think he's familiar with these forums.

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha , some help here please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/8/20)

Nospheratu said:


> I agree, I have to make another trip there to complain about the new battery. Even then, if they give me a new device or another battery it's going to be precharged and I have to go through a few tanks of juice before the battery is low to find out if it's from the same faulty batch and exhibiting the same behaviour... if it does then it means another trip to the store.
> 
> Matthew at the Centurion store didn't seem to put much weight into Mic's statements. Either he didn't know who Mic was or didn't believe the post and was just following procedure. I don't think he's familiar with these forums.
> 
> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha , some help here please?



Hi there.
Sorry to hear that you have not come right. I find it very strange.
Secondly, Matthew was following procedure and correctly replaced the faulty aspect of your device. The tank should not be a contributing factor and so we would not outright replace the entire device, we would give you a new spare battery. I might have given you the wrong impression by saying 'device', it is not my area of responsibility. But the problem should have ended there.

The main issue is that the problem cropped up again and should not have.
Can you please send me a video of issue when it pops up? In the meantime, I will follow this up further and get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nospheratu (28/8/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi there.
> Sorry to hear that you have not come right. I find it very strange.
> Secondly, Matthew was following procedure and correctly replaced the faulty aspect of your device. The tank should not be a contributing factor and so we would not outright replace the entire device, we would give you a new spare battery. I might have given you the wrong impression by saying 'device', it is not my area of responsibility. But the problem should have ended there.
> 
> ...



Hi Mic, thanks for the response. I'll try to get a video uploaded by today or latest tomorrow.

Just to reiterate, this new battery number is 19100637 my original battery was 19100671.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/8/20)

@Nospheratu we are investigating the issue. Please do not go back to the store until I get to the bottom of this and get back to you.
Just continue to use the device for now. It seems as though everything else is working correctly, yes?
I will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nospheratu (29/8/20)

Video as requested. Note Chrome can have some issues with video playback from Google Drive so either pop out the video (icon at the top right) and download it or copy the link to another browser.


```
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1M_bYsLety2uwefTDGuyuB-LpO35qI0Nx/preview
```

​

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (30/8/20)

Nospheratu said:


> Video as requested. Note Chrome can have some issues with video playback from Google Drive so either pop out the video (icon at the top right) and download it or copy the link to another browser.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks. Received and understood. We will get in touch with you before the end of next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nospheratu (4/9/20)

@Mic Lazzari any updates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nospheratu (6/9/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> ... We will get in touch with you before the end of next week.


Any resolution? @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha (8/9/20)

Nospheratu said:


> Any resolution? @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha


I will get back to you in the morning. Things are going a bit slower than expected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

